# Using linux as DVD-writer server

## Remco Kruit

hi,

I'm new to Gentoo and linux so I don't know if this question is n00b or not. I have a Gentoo server with a dvd-writer. I want to use this burner over a network to my Windows XP pc. Is it possible to mnt the writer in linux and use it in my windows pc? 

gr,

Remco

----------

## SZwarts

I think it's highly unlikely you can share the burning part over samba.

What you can do however is that in windows you burn your dvd to an image, which you then put (via samba on your linux computer)

then with a remote ssh-login you can burn this image with one command.

And if even that is too much work, you can write a small script which automatically burns images when they appear in a certain designated directory, than it almost looks like you're burning your dvd from windows on your linux computer.

----------

## nothings_found

No i've manage to setup a remote cd burning system with linux before it would allow me to burn cd over the network thourgh a web interface or java applet to send the image or stuft over to the server and burn it..  Ima look for the link hold on..

----------

## Headrush

 *nothings_found wrote:*   

> No i've manage to setup a remote cd burning system with linux before it would allow me to burn cd over the network thourgh a web interface or java applet to send the image or stuft over to the server and burn it..  Ima look for the link hold on..

 

You are correct. It was Java based and worked from any OS.

I can't remember the name, but I will search and see if I can find it again.

Edit: Found it: http://joerghaeger.de/webCDwriter/ and its in portage.

----------

## kucrut

Ah, very nice app. many thanks for the info

----------

## Remco Kruit

thanks for the reply. The thing is that i'm not using a GUI for gentoo so everything is commandline-based. I need a tool like webCDwriterbut then commandline only. I hope i'm making any sence to you guys:P

gr,

Remco

----------

## Headrush

 *Remco Kruit wrote:*   

> thanks for the reply. The thing is that i'm not using a GUI for gentoo so everything is commandline-based. I need a tool like webCDwriterbut then commandline only. I hope i'm making any sence to you guys:P
> 
> gr,
> 
> Remco

 

Why not just use ssh to log in to the remote machine, copy the files you want burned and then burn using cdrecord?

----------

